# my first lightshow



## platano (Jun 3, 2008)

I was just having fun with the wife and child. tell me what you think.


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 3, 2008)

WOW!
I really like the two where you (?) are outlined.


----------



## DZX (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, crazy pictures. The second outlined one looks amazing.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 3, 2008)

Awesome!
You really got that figured out!


----------



## Dave127 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow that looks like fun. I like the heart and stars


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't wait to try this stuff sometime over the summer or next year in photography.


----------



## GeorgiaOwl (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm jealous! I tried some today too, but mine look like garbage! haha. oh well. 

yes, the one where you are outlined is really outstanding!


----------



## platano (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys.. and GeorgiaOwl   make sure you use LED lights since they can be bright without pointing them directly to the camera.  I used those little LED keychain lights.


----------



## Tasmaster (Jun 4, 2008)

Err i think that you are really good at this! I've seen this before but never at this level, and it looks like you were just having fun! Seeing these photos, i wouldn't be surprised if there were international "light painting" competitions


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 4, 2008)

These are freakin' incredible!  How fun!


----------



## doenoe (Jun 4, 2008)

that looks pretty cool


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 5, 2008)

Neat stuff!!!  And such low noise!  Awesome!


----------



## tedE (Jun 5, 2008)

hahah those are awesmoe. how do u do that?


----------



## Shamir (Jun 5, 2008)

Dude!! those are awesome!!!!!!!!!! :hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 5, 2008)

haha that is really cool!


----------



## platano (Jun 5, 2008)

tedE said:


> hahah those are awesmoe. how do u do that?




well i put the cam in BULB then I focus the cam to where im gonna do the "painting" and them i set the lens to Manual.  Then I turn off all my lights and hit my Remote for the cam..  do all the lil graphics in the air and then hit my remote again when im done, and thats it.   If I want the person to show on the picture so it just doesn't look all dark with my slave flash, I do a quick flash at the end and thats it.

if you got any more questions feel free


----------



## Sontizzle (Jun 6, 2008)

thats awesome. heres one i did with my old P&S cam. but yours are 10o times better than mine


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 6, 2008)

Sontizzle said:


> thats awesome. heres one i did with my old P&S cam. but yours are 10o times better than mine


 
That is a gorgeous shot too!


----------

